# Shaw email



## Snowy

Has anyone successfully set up their shaw email on their iPad over Wifi?

I can receive email, but not send.

What exactly are the correct settings for the outgoing email?


----------



## Hawk2416

From my experience, I believe you have to change the outgoing/incoming addresses depending on your location. Here's Shaw's webpage on the topic: Set Up Email Program


----------



## Snowy

Thanks, but we tried that. It works for incoming email, but not outgoing.


----------



## Cliffy

Is your iPad on Shaw when you are trying to send email?


----------



## Snowy

Cliffy said:


> Is your iPad on Shaw when you are trying to send email?



Sorry, I don't know exactly what you mean?

It's just on Wifi off of Shaw's internet. The email program is Eudura, although I don't think that is of any relevance.

The trouble is the iPad is not with me right now, but I will be getting access to it in the next couple of days.

I need to have some options to try out to make it work.


----------



## KMPhotos

The instructions here work for me with the iPhone - I haven't tried it with my iPad - but I don't see why it would be any different. 
How to Setup Shaw/Telus Email on the iPhone | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## jamesB

You've got me a tad confused here.
In your first post you say you can receive mail on your iPad, but not send.
Then you say you are using Eudura (Eudora) for a mail app, I presume on this iPad you are having the problem with.
Lastly you tell us you do not have this iPad yet, the one you are having this send mail problem on...


----------



## Snowy

jamesB said:


> You've got me a tad confused here.
> In your first post you say you can receive mail on your iPad, but not send.
> Then you say you are using Eudura (Eudora) for a mail app, I presume on this iPad you are having the problem with.
> Lastly you tell us you do not have this iPad yet, the one you are having this send mail problem on...


I had the iPad, set it up and gave it to my MIL. She uses Eudora on her desktop PC to get her mail through Shaw (which is probably of no relevance here).
The mail app that is being used for her iPad is the mail app, right on the iPad.

I just need to know the outgoing settings for her to send mail, she can receive mail, but not send it.
This is all on an iPad on her WiFi in her house through Shaw.

KM, thanks, but I checked the settings on my iPhone and it's different as the outgoing is through Rogers network, which has nothing to do with Shaw.

I have read up all over the internet and have not found the answer yet. I figured someone on here would know.


----------



## iJayTee

Have you phoned Shaw and waited the required 30 minutes on hold? Oh never mind... 

Shaw is my ISP but I don't use my Shaw mail since I have my own domain and mail but Shaw's mail is just a POP account like my own and many others.

When you first set-up a POP mail account on the iPad or iPhone, the device will try to autoselect all the appropriate settings if it can and if it does, it should be fully configured. I did once on my iPhone have a hard time setting mine up when I had my mail program open and active at the same time. I shut it down and the iPhone then autodetected the settings quickly... don't know what that was all about but it worked.

To succesfully send mail you need to have the correct name for the outgoing server (which can be different from the incoming server or the same), the proper port # and match security settings as required.

As I said, the iPad/iPhone normally does a good job of autodetecting all the required settings for you but if it fails you'll need to carefully input the data yourself. If you manage to navigate your way to a knowledgeable tech support person at Shaw they should be able to tell you exactly what you need to do.

In some areas Shaw provides live-chat support... you might want to try that if you can.


----------



## Snowy

Finally got the mail sending and receiving through shaw's network. :clap:
Thanks iJay

The biggest trick is to not enter anything under the SMTP outgoing, except 
shawmail.ed.shawcable.net.
The other necessary settings will configure themselves. Do not enter your username or password.
Power the iPad down for a couple of minutes, turn it back on and your in business.

This is only via Wifi, so not sure if you have a 3G unit.


----------



## alspad

I gave up on Shaw mail and now use gmail accounts. I live in Palm Spring in the winter and make two trip a annually to Asia and just had too much trouble using Shaw mail. The biggest issue was slow speeds loading/sending emails as well as issues with attachments. Most people I know have switched to gmail.


----------



## Snowy

alspad said:


> I gave up on Shaw mail and now use gmail accounts. I live in Palm Spring in the winter and make two trip a annually to Asia and just had too much trouble using Shaw mail. The biggest issue was slow speeds loading/sending emails as well as issues with attachments. Most people I know have switched to gmail.


The biggest problem was me trying to set it up manually for someone else on their home WiFi network at my house.

I bought another 64 3G for myself yesterday, I synced it with my mail settings and it worked the first time. I was shocked that it worked that easily.

I do have a gmail account, that I use for other than personal emails.
Personally, I find gmail has way too much crap on it and too confusing.


----------



## Lagerstatten

Simple solution: Create a GMail account and forward all your Shaw emails there. I find that sometimes Shaw won't let me check my mail with them unless I'm using their internet (ie, at home or somewhere else with a Shaw internet line). Forwarding to GMail let's me check from anywhere.


----------



## Jmidi

Snowy said:


> Finally got the mail sending and receiving through shaw's network. :clap:
> Thanks iJay
> 
> The biggest trick is to not enter anything under the SMTP outgoing, except
> shawmail.ed.shawcable.net.
> The other necessary settings will configure themselves. Do not enter your username or password.
> Power the iPad down for a couple of minutes, turn it back on and your in business.
> 
> This is only via Wifi, so not sure if you have a 3G unit.


Hey Snowy,

Newbie here... Whereabouts did you enter this info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowy

Lagerstatten said:


> Simple solution: Create a GMail account and forward all your Shaw emails there. I find that sometimes Shaw won't let me check my mail with them unless I'm using their internet (ie, at home or somewhere else with a Shaw internet line). Forwarding to GMail let's me check from anywhere.


I ended up doing exactly what you suggested and haven't had any problems since. Thank you for the info.
Shaw did work sporatically, but the frustration was not worth it.

jmidi, to set up your email.
Settings>mail, contact, calendars>add account.
Tap other if you're trying to set up with Shaw...good luck with that. You could get it working for awhile, then not at all.
Gmail is the easiest to set up as the iPad does it automatically with just entering your username and password.


----------



## Jmidi

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Snowy. I'll have a go and see what happens!


----------



## cdncableguy

For Shaw email use shawmail not the long version. that way if you are on another shaw system not edmonton, it will work better. Also you should be able to use pop.shaw.ca if you are on another carrier


----------



## Jmidi

Thanks cdncableguy.

I used pop.shaw.ca for incoming mail & shawmail.cq.shawcable.net for outgoing mail. So far, so good . . . the iPad receives and sends email while I'm at home. I'm not sure if this configuration will continue to work once I'm no longer using my home wifi?


----------



## islander

Yep, what worked for me for checking my Shaw inbox on Telus (after piecing together info from several websites--none of them either Shaw or Telus) was switching my 'incoming mail server' from the local 'shawmail.no.shawcable.net' to 'pop.shaw.ca'. 

I also changed my 'outgoing mail server'. I still have 'shawmail.no.shawcable.net' as my primary server but turned that off and added two 'Other SMTP Servers': 

(1) An exact duplicate of the Primary Server 

(2) A new server 'smtp.telus.net' 

Now when I'm away from my home WiFi and on Telus I can check my shawmail account and also send e-mail, except on Telus sending is now done via 'smtp.telus.net'. 

Note: Turning the primary outgoing server off and adding two other servers (one a duplicate of the primary) was recommended on several sites and does work for me.


----------



## Jmidi

This sounds like it would work well for a 3G unit. I've got just the wifi. About to go on vacation with the iPad & am hoping that I'm going to be able to stay connected at various wifi sites while I'm on the road.





islander said:


> Yep, what worked for me for checking my Shaw inbox on Telus (after piecing together info from several websites--none of them either Shaw or Telus) was switching my 'incoming mail server' from the local 'shawmail.no.shawcable.net' to 'pop.shaw.ca'.
> 
> I also changed my 'outgoing mail server'. I still have 'shawmail.no.shawcable.net' as my primary server but turned that off and added two 'Other SMTP Servers':
> 
> (1) An exact duplicate of the Primary Server
> 
> (2) A new server 'smtp.telus.net'
> 
> Now when I'm away from my home WiFi and on Telus I can check my shawmail account and also send e-mail, except on Telus sending is now done via 'smtp.telus.net'.
> 
> Note: Turning the primary outgoing server off and adding two other servers (one a duplicate of the primary) was recommended on several sites and does work for me.


----------



## Jmidi

*UPDATE - It worked!*

Hi All. Thanks for the suggestions. I got back from vacation, traveling through 3 provinces and various wi-fi spots, and the iPad worked great!

Now, if only I could get Mail to work with Shaw on my new Mac Mini . . . I should probably start another thread for that . . .


----------



## cdncableguy

shawmail is the server name
use your email address before @shaw.ca as the user


----------



## Jmidi

Tried that - thank you for the suggestion, though 

Also tried settings with shawmail.cg.shawcable.net. Also tried setting incoming as pop.shaw.ca and keeping the outgoing as above. I've set up numerous accounts in a Mac environment & this is the first time I've had difficulty like this.


----------



## cdncableguy

Are you using Mail? I have my Shaw account set up in mail and those are the settings I have. Maybe make sure you can log into webmail.shaw.ca with the username and password to ensure the account is set up properly. If you can log into webmail then the settings should work in mail


----------



## pondosinatra

cdncableguy said:


> Are you using Mail? I have my Shaw account set up in mail and those are the settings I have. Maybe make sure you can log into webmail.shaw.ca with the username and password to ensure the account is set up properly. If you can log into webmail then the settings should work in mail


I can't get any POP3 account to work on my Ipad. The only way I can get it to work is to use iTunes to Synch my email account info. Then mail works fine. But I also want the wife to be able to check her email. But if I create a POP3 account for her, enter in the exact info that she has in the Mail app in OSX it gives me 'cannot connect with SSL' error and the option to not use SSL, answering yes to that leaves it at 'Verifying' forever before failing again.

And this is at home not at some Wifi hotspot!!

So frustrated.


----------



## Roofjac

We are having the same problem with our iPad and Shaw email. If you delete your email account on the iPad, and then go through the set up again, using the settings from Preferences from your computer, you will get it to work for a short time. The first time you get a bounce back email, undeliverable, or whatever, it will screw up again. Then you have to go through the whole thing again. Don't phone Shaw, you will get no help from them. If you keep answering the "cannot connect with SSL" with no, and waiting for ever, and answering the question again, it will finally connect. But not for long. How do you sync the iPad email with iTunes?


----------



## theluckyhalf

*Success Finally*

After 6 full hours on hold with technical support I finally got it figured out.

I used pop.shaw.ca for incoming with user name and password
I used mail.shaw.ca for outgoing no user name or password
The kicker was switching from outgoing port 587 to 25 as soon as I changed that it worked like a charm!
:clap:
Hope that helps someone else in need...
The tech person I spoke to worked on it for over and hour and finally gave up saying she would have to pass it along to a second level person to review.


----------



## Tech Elementz

Snowy said:


> I do have a gmail account, that I use for other than personal emails.
> Personally, I find gmail has way too much crap on it and too confusing.


What is so confusing about GMail? It's simple to set up on the mail app on iOS and using the web interface is so easy. I wonder what troubles you could be having...


----------

